# Logo für eine Waschanlage



## MRT (7 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe von meinen Onkel einen Auftrag bekommen für eine Waschanlage. Das Programm habe ich schon fertig, im Simulator funzt alles so wie es soll. Jetzt kommt die eigentliche Frage: Er will die Betriebstunden der Pumpe auf die Minute genau wissen, aber bei der Logo der Betriebstundenzähler kann nur Stunden zählen. Ich gebe jetzt mit einem Taktgeber die Sekunden vor und zähle mit den Zähler die Minuten und Stunden hoch, aber wenn ich die Simulation eine Stunde laufen lasse dann ist der Zähler bei 55 Minuten, ist das nur in der Simulation so oder mache ich was falsch?

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 August 2005)

Hallo,
probier doch mal am lebenden Objekt, ich weiß nur das die "Echtzeituhr" nicht die genaueste ist :roll: , aber Simulatoren sind immer mit Vorsicht zu betrachten.


----------



## MRT (7 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich glaube auch das der Simulator nicht der genaueste ist. Wird in der kommenden Woche in Betrieb genommen, dann werde ich genaueres Wissen. Ich hätte noch eine Frage: Bei der Waschanlage kann man mit 1 und 2 Euro und  20, 50 Cent waschen. Wenn das Geld in den Münzer kommt wird eine Ausschaltverzögerung gestartet die zur Logo führt, je höher der Betrag desto länger wird die Zeit zum Waschen. Ich will eine Meldung einbauen, wo der Gesamtbetrag abgerufen werden kann, geht das irgendwie. Wenn es nur eine Münze wäre, dann könnte ich die mit einem Zähler zählen, aber das trifft nicht zu.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 August 2005)

Hallo,
was bekommst Du denn für Signale vom Münzprüfer?


----------



## MRT (7 August 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn das Geld durch den Münzer fällt, wird der Ausgang vom Münzer 1, der Ausgang bleibt solange 1 bis die Zeit abgelaufen ist. Die Zeit ist aber von der Münze abhängig.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 August 2005)

Hallo,
tja, das ist ein Problem, ich hoffe die Zeit ist zum Münzenwert linear, wenn z.B. 20C für 30s reichen, dann einen 15s(besser etwas weniger) Takt nehmen und hochzählen solange die Kiste läuft(denn 10C passt bei jedem Wert), der Wert ist dann mal 10 umzurechnen, das müßte man ausprobieren.


----------



## MRT (7 August 2005)

Hallo!

Tja das ist eine gute Idee, ich probier das mal aus.
Ich hätte noch eine Frage:Wir haben in der Firma meist bei Schnecken oder Getrieben, so eine Drehzahlüberwachung mit Bero der bei jeder Umdrehung betätigt wird. Kann man so nur kontrollieren ob sich die Welle bewegt oder auch die Drehzahl genau bestimmen.

Danke.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 August 2005)

Hallo,
ja im Prinzip schon, aber wenn Du da einen 60s Takt nimmst, na dann hast Du nie den aktuellen Wert, denn Du müßtes 2 Zähler verwenden, einen der die U/min der letzten 60s anzeigt, und einen der wieder hochzählt, leider kann die Logo nicht rechnen sonst könnte man auch kürzere Zeitintervalle wählen, aber Schnecken schnecken ja auch nur. Wenn die Möglichkeit gegeben ist z.b. 6 Geber für den Bero zu plazieren, könnte man auf 10s gehen, dann wirds genauer.


----------



## MRT (7 August 2005)

Hallo!

Was wäre wenn man die Zeit misst wenn der Bero betätigt wird bis er wieder betätigt wird.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 August 2005)

Dann müßtes Du rechnen: 1/Zeit in Minuten .


----------



## MRT (7 August 2005)

Hallo!

Das hört sich sehr kompliziert an.

mfg andi


----------



## knabi (7 August 2005)

Es gibt einen Schwellwertschalter bei LOGO!, bei dem die Torzeit sowie die Ein- und die Ausschaltschwelle separat einstellbar sind. Damit könnte man zumindest eingrenzen, ob sich die Drehzahl im Sollbereich bewegt. Zu beachten: Nur die Eingänge I5/I6 sind für schnelle Zählvorgänge geeignet, laut Handbuch bis etwa 2 kHz, die anderen Eingänge verarbeiten typisch 4Hz.

Das Beispiel zeigt das, was Dietmar meinte: Ein Schwellwertschalter wird mit dem schnellen Eingang I5 betrieben, der Ausgang kann auf die zu überwachende Solldrehzahl eingestellt werden. Die Zeitbasis des Schwellwertschalters ist dabei auf 60s zu stellen (da Drehzahlanzeige ja 1/min). Das hat aber den Nachteil, daß die Aktualisierung nur alle 60 Sekunden erfolgt, Drehzahlschwankungen werden so natürlich nicht erfaßt. Der Meldetext erhält als anzuzeigenden Wert die Frequenz des Schwellwertschalters.
Im Beispiel wäre der Ausgang Q1 ein, wenn die Drehzahl =>2900 1/min ist.
Wenn Du jetzt auf Deiner Welle statt des einen Gegenstücks für den BERO 6 hättest, hieße das, daß die Eingangsfrequenz des Schwellwertschalters 6mal höher als die Drehzahl ist, somit muß die Zeitbasis durch den Faktor 6 geteilt werden, man kommt also auf 10s, was schon wesentlich besser ist.

Wenn Du auf die Klartextanzeige der Drehzahl verzichten kannst, läßt sich das natürlich auch anders realisieren, z.B. so:
Die Zeitbasis auf 1s stellen.
Alle Schwellwerte sind vor dem Eintragen dann durch 60 zu dividieren: Soll die Ein-/Ausschaltschwelle bei 3000 1/min liegen, dann wird 3000/60=50 eingetragen. Der angezeigte Wert des Meldetextes muß nun "im Kopf" mit 60 multipliziert werden, um den richtigen Wert zu haben...


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 August 2005)

Hallo,
@ Knabi: Super elegant gelöst, ich hätte mit 2 Zählern rumhantiert, wird wohl Zeit mal wieder alle Bausteine anzuschauen  und auch was die neue 0AB5 so kann.


----------



## knabi (7 August 2005)

Ja, allzuviel hat sich (leider) beim letzten Versionssprung nicht getan, es gibt jetzt (endlich) auch Analog-Ausgänge und, dazu passend, Analog-Verstärker, -rampe, -multiplexer und auch einen PI-Regler. Auf Features wie Bedien-Paneel oder Vernetzbarkeit wie bei Möller wartet der LOGO!-Fan aber bisher vergebens


----------



## MRT (8 August 2005)

Hallo!

Aha so ist das mit beros. Aber nochmal zurück zur zweiten Frage mit den Münzen. Ich habe den Eingang vom Münzer zu einem Impulsgeber gegeben der soll pro Cent einmal schalten, dann zähl ich die Cent mit dem Zähler und bei 100 wird der zurückgesetzt und ein zweiter Zäher zählt die Euro.
Bei 1 Euro kann man 3 Min. Waschen, bei 2 Euro 6Min. Ich habe dann 180 Sekunden durch 100 gerechnet = 1,80 Sek., beim Impulslänge und Pausenlänge ist jetzt auf 0,90 Sek. gestellt müsste normal passen.Aber im Simulator stimmen einmal die Euros und das nächste mal nicht mehr, liegt wohl am Simulator. Was haltet ihr von dieser Lösung

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 August 2005)

Hallo,
das ist zu kurz, da gibt es immer wieder Überschneidungen, versuchs mal mit einem 18s takt,  den Takt dann leicht nach oben oder unten ändern, den Takt dann ruhig mit 2€ ausführen, da ist es nämlich am haarigsten.


----------



## MRT (8 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin mit der Zeit so weit herunten wegen den 20 und 50 Cent. Wenn ich jetzt 18 sek. einstelle, wie soll ich das am Display anzeigen das der das in Euro ablesen kann?

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 August 2005)

Hallo,
jetzt wird getrickst, beim parametieren vom Meldetext, in der obersten zeile den Zählerstand ganz links einfügen (macht die soft schon standardmäßig) rechts daneben schreibst Du eine normale 0 dann ein Leerzeichen und dann Cent. Das habe ich anzubieten vieleicht fällt Knabi noch was besseres ein. Ein Lachnummer habe ich auch parat: wenn die Anzeige nun unbedingt in Euro sein soll, die Cent in Euro(im Textfeld) tauschen und eine Folie mit mit Dezimalpunkt drüberlegen(nicht kleben) :lol:  :lol:


----------



## MRT (8 August 2005)

Hallo!

Das mit dem Meldetext das hab ich gewusst wie das geht, es war nur wegen den Dezimalstellen. Aber mit 18 Sek. ist es schwer zum umrechnen, jetzt zählt der Zähler bei einem Euro auf 10 und bei 2 Euro auf 20 da ging es mit Dezimalpunkt, aber bei 20 cent zählt er auf 3 da wirds ganz gefinkelt.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 August 2005)

Hallo,
Takt verlängern.


----------



## MRT (8 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich weiß ich bin nervig aber jetzt werden 1 und 2 Euro angezeigt das ist eh ok, nur was mach ich bei den 20 und 50 Cent?

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 August 2005)

Hallo,
da sind wohl Mißverständnisse, wenn Du 20 Cent einwirfst wie lange läuft dann der Münzprüfer?


----------



## MRT (8 August 2005)

Hallo!

2 Euro  6 Min.
1 Euro  3 Min. 
50 Cent  1.30 Min.
20 Cent  0.52 Min. = 52 Sek.

Deswegen wollte ich mit dem Taktgeber die Cent´s vorgeben das wäre wohl am einfachsten gewesen denke ich.
mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 August 2005)

Hallo,
na jetzt bin ich schon mal weiter, die Zeiten sind ja gar nicht linear, davon bin ich immer ausgegangen, das sind nur 20Cent die aus der Bahn schlagen, dann geht es natürlich nicht so einfach, wie nun? Wenn die Gesammtzeit kleiner ist als 53s muß einer Abgezogen werden, kannst Dir ja schon mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## MRT (8 August 2005)

Hallo!

Schade das sich die Zeiten vom Impulsgeber überschneiden sonst ginge es. 
Ich schau grade das Logo-Handbuch durch kann das sein das die 24V Logo in DC und AC gibt.

mfg andi


----------



## MRT (8 August 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn es für jede Münze einen eigenen Eingang gäbe wäre es auch einfacher. Jetzt steht mir das Hirn!
Hast du keine Idee, die mir helfen könnte.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 August 2005)

Hallo,
Lösungsversuch: die Ausschaltverzögerung auf 2s, speichernde Einschaltverzögerung auf 54s, und den Takt wie gehabt 18s


----------



## MRT (8 August 2005)

Hallo!

Hast du 54s genommen das das ganze linear wird.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 August 2005)

Hatte die Schaltung geändert, liest Du deine privaten Nachrichten nicht?, die 54s sind zum Abwärtszählen, da 20Cent 52s laufen.


----------



## MRT (8 August 2005)

Hallo!

Sorry, hab die Nachricht übersehen. Jetzt funzt es!

Danke für alles.

mfg andi


----------

